# Help - lube problem



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Any one have experience with sex lubes causing urinary tract infections. After menopause i started having problems with urinary tract infections. After going on bio-identical hormones I stopped having them, except every time I switched to a new sex lube. I found that Vagisil made one that didn't cause me any problems, so have been using it for years. A year ago it began to be hard to find, so I stocked up on it. My stock is gone, and the Vagisil product I used has been discontinued. I tried a new lube this week and sure enough I woke up with a urinary tract infection for the first time in a couple of years. 

The only other one I have tried that did not give me any problems was Liquid silk. The problem with it though is it tastes awful so we cant switch to oral after applying it. 

Any suggestions? Anyone else have problems with urinary tract infections from lubes?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

coconut oil.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> coconut oil.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Best lube EVER


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you tried Aloe Cadabra? It's organic and and all natural, and is well reviewed by folks who are plagued with urinary and yeast infections. 

My favorite lube is coconut oil, but Aloe Cadabra is a close second. It doesn't have an obnoxious taste either.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> Best lube EVER


seriously? I have never tried it.

We don't use lube, but I wonder if that enhances the experience. I was thinking of ordering something online. Any recos?
We both get dry when we just do some P and V foreplay and rubbing without actual entry. Penetration gets difficult after that.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It definitely enhances it. It really is awesome.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

What is the brand name of the product? Maybe we can find a product of similar formulation. It is what I do.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

blueinbr said:


> What is the brand name of the product? Maybe we can find a product of similar formulation. It is what I do.


Vagisil Daily feminine Moisturizer


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Silicone lube is the best for less friction. Water based lubes can cause yeast infections if they contain glycerin. That is a type of sugar that bacterial just love to grow in. Here is a good website with some practical info.

Lubrication 101..an education for couples

We just did oral before intercourse and although not recommended, silicone is tasteless so for just licking a clitoris, it was pretty good. I would not swab my tongue around inside a vagina filled with it but for localized licking, it never had an adverse effect on me.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

COCONUT OIL!!!!!

You can even make toothpaste out of it by adding baking soda! Make Your Own Baking Soda and Coconut Oil Toothpaste

You can add it to your coffee to start a fat burning chain reaction in your body to help loose weight Coconut Oil Coffee: Burn Fat, Be Alert and Unleash Your Superpowers! : The IF Life

You can add coconut oil to boiling noodles to prevent them from boiling over! How To Keep Water From Boiling Over

...and wait there is more!!!!!


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

It seems coconut oil is very popular. We tried it in the past but it did not feel slippery enough during intercourse. And I experienced some irritation after, although it did not progress to a full blown infection. So maybe we did not use enough and the irritation was caused by too much friction. We love coconut oil for massages and many other practical uses. I will add the ones Bad Santa gave to our list to try. And we will give it a try for sex again. I also ordered the Aloe Cadabra to try. 

My body is strange and the natural ones I have tried that use various plants and oils have caused me problems. The Vagilsil has glycerin and other chemicals that I can't pronounce, so I was surprised it didn't cause me problems. Some of its ingredients are listed as ones to avoid in a naturopathic article. Yet it is one of the few that I never had an issue with. I find myself in a scary predicament, only having a little Vagilsil left, and wondering if I will find something that I tolerate as well. And lube is vital to our sex life since menopause. I ordered some liquid silk also, just in case, which also has ingredients to avoid. Maybe it's all the chemicals I have put in my body from processed foods over the years that causes me to tolerate them, yet I cant tolerate the natural ingredients, cause it's foreign stuff. lol

Thanks for everyone's help. blueinbr, if you find one similar to the Vagisil, please let me know. I would greatly appreciate it. By the way my kindle keeps changing your name to blushing for some reason. 

Anyways thanks again everyone.


----------



## Big Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> coconut oil.


Just switched to this a few months ago. Works great.


P.S. : Wife made coconut encrusted fish for dinner last night. I followed the aroma into the kitchen and found her smiling like the Cheshire cat. Dinner was delayed.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you never want to use a lube with glycerin in it, because glycerin is basically a sugar, and yeasties love sugar, as previously stated.

then there are some with added aromas that cause inflammation.

avacado, coconut, other oils are fine


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely 100% pure virgin coconut oil---you'll never use anything else.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Ive never used lube before.... What's best way to apply? On the guy? Ha.. can't believe I'm asking this.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

motor oil.

get your motor running....headed out on the highway looking for adventure. 
sorry that a song.

coconut oil


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> coconut oil.


Wow... read this, suggested this, tried this... woW


----------



## Olorin (Jun 5, 2016)

Definitely coconut oil. Best lube ever. My wife is post menopausal, and it has been a boon to our sex life; that and the use of a vibrator.


----------



## rob.mehlenbacher (Jun 6, 2016)

Pee after sex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudsinmyc0ffee (Jun 5, 2016)

I see that some Vagisil products are sold on line at Amazon, such as Vagisil Prohydrate and Vagisil Feminine Moisturizer. I hope those might be helpful.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Wet Platinum , its a silicone lube. Amazing stuff , nearly zero taste


----------

